# 2010 AGR Black Out Dates



## Rail Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

I've searched for the post listing 2010 black out dates but with no luck! Any help out there?


----------



## Edgefan (Dec 5, 2010)

Rail Freak said:


> I've searched for the post listing 2010 black out dates but with no luck! Any help out there?


This is from Section E paragraph 4 / Program Terms;

4.Redemption for Amtrak travel Rewards is not available for travel on certain trains and/or certain times and dates. For the period from October 1, 2010 through January 2, 2012 travel origination on Redemption awards may not occur on the following dates/times: (i) November 23-24, 2010; November 27-29, 2010; December 17-23, 2010; December 26-30, 2010 and January 2-3, 2011; February 18, 2011; February 21, 2011; April 22, 2011; April 24, 2011; April 25, 2011; May 27, 2011; July 1, 2011; July 2, 2011; September 2, 2011; September 5, 2011; October 7, 2011; November 22-23, 2011; November 26-28, 2011; December 21-24, 2011; December 26-30, 2011; January 2, 2012 (ii) on Acela service, weekday travel origination may not occur from any boarding point between start-of-service and 8:59 a.m. inclusive, or between 2:00 p.m. and 5:59 p.m. inclusive (weekend Acela travel is permitted at any time except on any weekend dates defined in item (i) above); and (iii) please contact 1-800-307-5000 for blackout periods applicable to travel beginning January 2012.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Rail Freak (Dec 5, 2010)

Edgefan said:


> Rail Freak said:
> 
> 
> > I've searched for the post listing 2010 black out dates but with no luck! Any help out there?
> ...



Thanx, & I did mean 2011



!


----------



## TML (Dec 29, 2010)

Note that blackout dates have returned for Memorial Day, Independence Day, and Columbus Day weekends, albeit only on the front ends (which surprises me that the back ends are not blacked out).


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 29, 2010)

TML said:


> Note that blackout dates have returned ... Columbus Day weekends, albeit only on the front ends (which surprises me that the back ends are not blacked out).


That's no good for the Gathering, as it is usually Columbus Day Weekend. And you can not *BOARD* a train on a blackout date!


----------



## amamba (Dec 29, 2010)

I was so proud of myself, I gave two first class upgrade coupons to my in-laws for Christmas. Turns out they wanted to use them today on Acela from New Haven to Baltimore - whoops. It's a black out date. I felt terrible


----------



## AlanB (Dec 29, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> TML said:
> 
> 
> > Note that blackout dates have returned ... Columbus Day weekends, albeit only on the front ends (which surprises me that the back ends are not blacked out).
> ...


Awards are only blacked out on that Friday, when most people would already be arriving.


----------

